# [SOLVED] GTA IV on new PC on LOW LAGGING



## weedmanas (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi every1, i just got a new PC, and i installed GTA IV. I thought i will play this game like on MEDIUM graphics. BUT when i runned my GTA IV, IT LAGS very ON LOWEST GRAPHICS. Is there any fix 4 this? 

MY PC: WINDOWS XP SP3
AMD ATHLON 64 X2 DUAL CORE 4800+
2.51 ghz. 3.00 GB RAM. 
NVIDIA 8500GT 512 vram. ddr2.
HELP!


----------



## iceICE (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: GTA IV on new PC on LOW LAGGING*

hm.. you're above minimum system requirements.. but not above the recommended. I think it must be your NVIDIA 8500GT.. OR try take a look at task manager, see if theres anything using alot of cpu while playing..


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV on new PC on LOW LAGGING*

The Geforce 8500GT will run it just fine, try and search for an AMD Dual Fix, and try to upgrade ur video driver and the directX to the latest version


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV on new PC on LOW LAGGING*

Hi weedmanas and welcome to TSF.

The 8500GT is at the bottom end of the 8 series cards. A 7900GT might outperform this card. I would suggest upgrading.
GTA IV still has a lot of issues, most PC's will not be able to play this game smoothly untill Rockstar fix some of these performance issue. Rockstar is already creating a patch to address some of the more major issues.
Many poeple that are using 8800GT's and 9 series cards are having poor performance.


----------



## weedmanas (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: GTA IV on new PC on LOW LAGGING*

well, i said i just bought a new PC, and i don't have a lot of money to instant upgrade it. ;( well, my friend PC is on 2 GB ram, GeForce 8600GT and he runs this on medium with a little bit of lag in rain, etc. 
IS there any fix, or when R* gonna create the patch. ;( i really waited 4 this game, and i want to play it smoothly on lowest graphics.. 
PLease help.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV on new PC on LOW LAGGING*

They are working on one currently you can expect it sometime late December or early January. Steam users might get incremental updates in a few weeks.


----------



## weedmanas (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: GTA IV on new PC on LOW LAGGING*

thanks for info Aus_Karlos. I'll wait for it. But if some1 know how to fix it a little bit, please write. ;D


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: GTA IV on new PC on LOW LAGGING*

Have you downloaded and installed the AMD Dual Core optimizer.
http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/utilities/DCO_1.1.4.zip


----------



## weedmanas (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: GTA IV on new PC on LOW LAGGING*

Thank you Aus_Karlos again, but i don't need it anymore, i got XBOX 360, and playgin this game smoothly on teh best.

ANYWAYS, TECH SUPPORT ROX!


----------



## m.madeley (Apr 10, 2010)

hi i had the problem on my pc 
2.24ghz amd athlon 64 x2 4200+ 
2gb ram
512mb hd 3850
19" screen

i managed to run in medium graphics as if u use a keyboard then it lagged and i didnt have a xbox 360 pad so i used a emulator and now runs smoothly without any lagging try it if u was using a keyboard to steer

i know its abit late but i wanted to help ppl tht tray onto this website ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## bir120 (Sep 20, 2012)

yo need atleast 3.0 ghz my friend and a little more processing power same problerm i have
i use a 
core 2 duo 2.93 ghz 
2 gb
500 gb hd
nvidia gefore 8400gs 1gb
asus g41 motherboard


----------



## bir120 (Sep 20, 2012)

well the game works really well when u keep the resolution at 800x600
the graphics 
texture-low
rendureing-medium
all other settings at balance
view distance middle
shadow middle
and all others


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Download the AMD dual core optimizer. It will help out with gaming.

Technical Download Details

OPPS! I did not notice Aus_Karlos had already suggested that.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

2008 thread. I don't think the original poster will be back.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

koala said:


> 2008 thread. I don't think the original poster will be back.


Very good point! Missed the date entirely!


----------



## bir120 (Sep 20, 2012)

well will gta 4 work on an nvidia geforce 8400gs 1 gb or do i need a better one or is it jus my processor speed cause im using an intel core 2 duo 2.93 ghz,ram 2 gb, hdd 500,g41 asus p5qpl-am motherboard fsb 1333:banghead:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You're just about ok with your 3GHz dual core CPU and 2GB RAM, but the 8400GS will hold back performance. If you're looking at upgrading hardware for GTA4, a faster graphics card will give the best performance boost


----------

